# puente H l293d o lm298 o mosfet



## JELY (Ene 28, 2006)

Hola a todos   quiero controlar motores de desarmador electrico y tambien motores de taladro, peor no se con que tipo de puente H me conviene para que sean lo mas eficiente posible y que den todo lo que tengan que dar.

los motores de los desarmadores son 3 VDC y el del taladro es de 9 VDC el amperaje no lo he sacado pero son taladros y desarmadores portables de los que se venden comunmente en las tiendas de electronica

Espero que me puedan aconsejar gracias por todo ops:


----------



## ArturoGP (Feb 24, 2006)

Que tal JELY, puedes usar el LB1641, LB1644, los cuales son un poco mas costosos que los L293, pero claro que dan mas potencia y tendras que ponerle un disipador de calor al CI.
Si acaso tienes una videocasetera que ya no uses o este descompuesta, puedes sacarle su puente H, normalmente las videocaseteras que tiene puente H LB1641, son las sony.(digo, para ahorrar algo)
saludos.


----------



## V-r-Diana (Abr 29, 2006)

*Hola a todos!!!  

Yo también ando buscando un puente H con Mosfet para controlar motores de CA...

Y es que la verdad solo he encontrado para mover motores de cc, no se si podrian echar un manita porfas.

Igual y te sirven estas paginas Jely:*

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_PuenteH.htm

http://www.isa.cie.uva.es/proyectos/servos/información/PWM/PWM.htm

http://www.depi.itchihuahua.edu.mx/electro/archivo/electro2001/mem2001/articulos/ctl3.pdf

http://www.todomicrostamp.com/parallax_argentina/puente.php

Bye


----------

